# Top Makeup Artists Teaching Workshops in Columbus, Ohio!



## Barry

The Midwest Haunters Convention is very pleased to announce the addition of exciting pre and post-convention workshops. In addition to a great lineup of MHC seminars over the weekend of July 22-24, 2005; you will have opportunities to experience extended workshops with the Wolfe Brothers and Pashur in a small class environment! The workshops will be held at the MHC Convention facility: the Radisson hotel Worthington-Columbus. 
Registration Deadline is March 15, 2005. Please contact Neena at [email protected] with questions or to register. Please see the details below and make plans to attend. More information on the Midwest Haunters Convention is at www.midwesthauntersconvention.com.
These artists have been featured in numerous publications and media; including International Face and Body Art Magazine www.facepaintingmagazine.com). 
The Wolfe Brothers, Brian and Nick, are known in the face painting and haunt communities as the Masters of Monsters. This truly reflects their passionate personalities! They excel at all forms of face painting ~ from the beautiful to scary ugly. They are spectacular to watch, their art is truly a joy to behold, and their tandem teaching methods are fascinating, enjoyable and intense. A special treat for makeup aficionados are their product color lines of neon/black-light and metallic colors. Their website galleries are a must see! 
Pashur is an award-winning extraordinarily talented airbrush body artist. Pashur’s web photos are a must see! While they are over the top when it comes to beauty, Pashur also specializes in monster makeup techniques. You’ll love his calm personal style, his focus on serious teaching, wealth of expertise and enthusiasm. 
Wolfe Brothers 2-Day Work Shops
July 21-22 and 25-26, 2005 

$300 per person limited to 15 people
This two day workshop is a great way to learn up close and personal with the Wolfe Brothers. While there is an agenda for the class, the overall content is really determined by the wants and desires of the participants.
Day One: Brain and Nick will cover line work, blending, and anatomy including the bone structure of the skull, the muscle structure of the face, and wrinkles and skin. 
Day Two: 5 minute faces. They will show you ten ghoulish faces that can be done in 5 minutes or less. Speed and composition will be the focus. This is a great method for getting a large number of actors into makeup in a short period of time!
About the Wolfe Brothers: The Wolfe Brothers, Brian and Nick, are internationally famous face painters based out of Orlando Florida. To see example of their work please visit their website at www.wolfefx.com

Pashur 1-Day Workshop
July 25, 2005
$150 per person ($50 non-refundable deposit required) limited to 12 people
10:00 am – 10 pm; full agenda at www.midwesthauntersconvention.com 
Pashur will go over airbrush safety, components, airbrush tattoos, body painting and demos. Techniques will cover cat face, skeleton, snake skin, mermaid scales, leopard spots, vampire veins, flames and etc. The workshop will include hands on practice with airbrush. 
About Pashur: Pashur grew up in Nashville, TN and began airbrushing in 1992 while he was attending Memphis College of Art. Soon after he graduated he started face painting and then moved into doing airbrush tattoos. In 1997 Pashur began body painting with the airbrush.
Pashur’s specialty is premium, body painting works of art. Pashur’s recent credits include touring with Brooks and Dunn for 3 summers painting over 120,000 airbrush tattoos. He now resides in Orlando, FL. To view his work, please view his Yahoo group at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ExperiencePashur


----------

